#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Follow these steps to enhance IoT security.

## Bhavya

Securing the IoT need big effort and moves and also you need to make some small adjustments. Here are some steps to make your IoT more secure.



Develop deploy context-aware access controlsMake vendors accountable for their IoT devicesSet a defense against IoT identify spoofingCreate 'one-way' connections for IoT equipmentUse segregated networkEnable security into the supply chain


Guys, do you know any other security tips for IoT?

----------

